# Model Numbers/letters, What Do They Mean?



## MO7Bs

Okay, I get that the first 2 numbers in the model designation is the length of the rig, but what does the rest of it mean?


----------



## tdvffjohn

RSDS, rear slide, dinette slide

FQBHS Fiver, not sure about the Q, Bunk House, Slide


----------



## Nathan

The first 2 numbers is approximately the length of the box, not the trailer..... Also, it's not real precise.....









RS used to be Rear Slide.....
DS used to be dinette slide....
BH is typically bunk house.....

Be creative.......


----------



## webeopelas

Nathan beat me to it.

He smarter and a faster typer than me


----------



## MO7Bs

okay, then ponder me this...

I have a 31 RQS...

It has a bunk house, dinette/couch slide...

So where dose the RQS come in?

Definately not trying to be argumentative, just trying to understand something that may not be a true pattern.


----------



## Scottyfish

RQS = Rear Quad Sleeper


----------



## Nathan

Scottyfish said:


> RQS = Rear Quad Sleeper


See, and that's where the creativity comes in!!!









If you look through any brands, you'll see patterns. 'S' is often slide, 'SS' can mean super slide (you know the nice 4' deep by 10'-15' long ones), 'R' is often rear, 'B' or 'BH' is typically bunks, 'K' is often kitchen, although in OB's it must have been 'Kangaroo' meaning toy hauler.









Webeopelas,
Not smarter, just faster as I'm trying to keep up with a certain PNW member!!!








Now tell me what the 'L' and 'TS' in our model stands for.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Ha! I've tried to be creative with these as well...

RQS- Rear Quad Slide
RSS- Rear + Side Slide (?)
BQ- Bunk Quad


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> Now tell me what the 'L' and 'TS' in our model stands for.


33LBHTS - Loaded - Bunk House - Terrific Storage


----------



## Northern Wind

Ok, we have a 30 FRKS

Its 33.3 feet long, so I guess the 30 is close enough?

Its a fifth wheel so that works for the F, I guess

We have a rear kitchen so I'm guessing that's the RK.

We have a slide so that overs the S!

We have a stand alone Table and chairs so that's not listed?

Maybe the S is for Sydney Edition?

Maybe they don't know!!


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now tell me what the 'L' and 'TS' in our model stands for.


33LBHTS - Loaded - Bunk House - Terrific Storage








[/quote]
Possible...... I was speculating the 'L' was Loooooong









I'll go with the terrific storage though. I managed to stash 4 solar panels and the mounting frame in a storage door that DW didn't even remember existed.....









Plus that compartment still has plenty more room. I just have to figure out if there's anything else I can think of bringing with us...


----------



## clarkely

Nathan said:


> Now tell me what the 'L' and 'TS' in our model stands for.


33LBHTS - Loaded - Bunk House - Terrific Storage








[/quote]
Possible...... I was speculating the 'L' was Loooooong









I'll go with the terrific storage though. I managed to stash 4 solar panels and the mounting frame in a storage door that DW didn't even remember existed.....









Plus that compartment still has plenty more room. I just have to figure out if there's anything else I can think of bringing with us...








[/quote]
33 Light Bunk House Tons Storage


----------



## Sayonara

I was told our 32BHDS was Bunk House (sort of) Dual Slide


----------



## wolfwood

28KRS = 28' (the box) Kargaroo Rear Slide


----------



## Nathan

Northern Wind said:


> 33_ Light _Bunk House Tons Storage


Hmmmm, 10,500 lbs empty.......


----------



## Compulynx

wolfwood said:


> 28KRS = 28' (the box) Kargaroo Rear Slide


26RKS = 26 foot Rear Kitchen w/ slide for dinette

See, just change the letters around and you have a whole 'nuther machine









C


----------



## MO7Bs

So they DO mean something, just not the SAME thing everytime.

Got it, and how about the 3rd digit for you folks with a three digit number followed by letters?


----------



## leaderdogmom

At a camper show this year, my son in law was told that the numbers stand for the sq footage of the unit. We have a 2009 321 FRL--- a fiver, rear lounge, so would it be 321 sq ft inside?????? It is @35 ft long, not 32 ft. Anyone else hear of this???


----------



## mswalt

A couple of our members now have Open Range RVs. Their numbers represent the number of square feet in that particular unit.

Mark


----------



## MO7Bs

So maybe the industry is switching from stating their length to their sq ft. Makes sense in the world of multiple slide outs.

After all, a 31 footer with 1 slide out doesn't have the same room as a 30 footer with 3.

Wow, maybe something is starting to make sense to me!


----------



## Nathan

MO7Bs said:


> So maybe the industry is switching from stating their length to their sq ft. Makes sense in the world of multiple slide outs.
> 
> After all, a 31 footer with 1 slide out doesn't have the same room as a 30 footer with 3.
> 
> Wow, maybe something is starting to make sense to me!


Shhhh

If they hear that we are onto them , they'll change things for sure.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mswalt said:


> A couple of our members now have Open Range RVs. Their numbers represent the number of square feet in that particular unit.
> 
> Mark


Don't think holds true for Outbacks....that would give the Loft model a HUGE number. Does it even have a number?


----------



## LarryTheOutback

I'm also thinking that they added the "K" to some models when they changed from Queen to King bed.

For example, the 26RS had a queen bed, the 26*KB*RS was the same design with a *K*ing *B*ed.

Of course they didn't use the BH consistently to mean bunkhouse since the 26RS had a quad bunkhouse.

I gave up years ago trying to figure this out.

Ed


----------



## Southpaw

What about the SLE?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Southpaw said:


> What about the SLE?


Special Lite Edition ?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Thats easy...
30QBHSLE

30', Queen's Beheaded Hourly So Lema's Eat.

See? its not that hard!


----------



## OBcanOB

28FRLS = 28' (actually 30'8") F= fiver RL= rear living S = slide, or Sydney, or super-fun!


----------



## clarkely

Nathan said:


> 33_ Light _Bunk House Tons Storage


Hmmmm, 10,500 lbs empty.......








[/quote]

All Aluminum Framing.......3 Slide out 5er, 10,500 with GVWR 13,800 & 1800 lb pin weight, I am not a 5'er expert.....but for as big as it is with 3 slides I felt it wasn't terribly heavy...........
Maybe L = Loaded







dunno


----------



## Nathan

clarkely said:


> All Aluminum Framing.......3 Slide out 5er, 10,500 with GVWR 13,800 & 1800 lb pin weight, I am not a 5'er expert.....but for as big as it is with 3 slides I felt it wasn't terribly heavy...........


Yeah, yeah, I know.... I just think of my rig and realize I'm sitting at ~21,000 lbs going down the road when heading on vacation.....


----------



## Airboss

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Ha! I've tried to be creative with these as well...
> 
> RQS- Rear Quad Slide
> RSS- Rear + Side Slide (?)
> BQ- Bunk Quad


Exactly what I thought. Especially the RSS being _*R*_ear and _*S*_ide _*S*_lide.

Trust me, Super Slide does not apply to the RSS.


----------



## vermonter

how about 31 RQSLE? Does Sydney edition mean anything?

Just bought a 2008 and glad I found this site

Thanks


----------

